#ubuntu-au 2011-10-03
<ntrly_owl> Is there a good guide on the wiki for replacing network manager with wicd?
<jargonfactory> rm -rf `which NetworkManager`; invoke-rc.d wicd restart ? ;-)
<ntrly_owl> no thanks
<jargonfactory> that's a joke
<ntrly_owl> i hope so
<jargonfactory> it is.
<ntrly_owl> wicd doesnt come installed by default anyway
<ntrly_owl> id have thought ubuntu wiki had such a guide
<ntrly_owl> seems not
<jargonfactory> hi folks \o.
<jargonfactory> there's a config for that somewhere no?
<ntrly_owl> for what
<ntrly_owl> this guide seems odd, it uses bash commands and then unity: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/09/having-wireless-wi-fi-trouble-in-ubuntu-use-wicd-network-manager-instead/
<jargonfactory> cool
<jargonfactory> ntrly_owl: by config, i meant wicd's config.
<ntrly_owl> a config for what exactly?
<ntrly_owl> im sure wicd has a config file
<jargonfactory> yeah so good. go dig wicd configs, disable nm and i think you should be good :)
<ntrly_owl> dig=find or tweak?
<ntrly_owl> or be enthused about
<ntrly_owl> man im digging this config file! woohoo!
<ntrly_owl> not
<jargonfactory> hah
<ntrly_owl> ill use the gui anyway
<ntrly_owl> well my friend will
<jargonfactory> wicd has curses no?
<ntrly_owl> gtk
<ntrly_owl> curses is tui
<ntrly_owl> iirc
<ntrly_owl> it needs clicky clicky work work
<ntrly_owl> ty
<jargonfactory> haha
<ntrly_owl> i hope it sits in the panel
<jargonfactory> ahh i see it does gtk+ as well. 
<jargonfactory> np if you don't any luck here, try ML/forum
<ntrly_owl> aye
<sagaci> just wondering if 9pm is too late for NSW, VIC and TAS for the monthly meeting,
<gggs> I just bought myself a 1.5TB USB2 hdd, I'm trying to decide which fs to use. Reliability is my biggest concern, speed isn't a factor. I'm thinking either XFS or ext4
<gggs> or maybe even 2x 750GB partitions, one with a periodic snapshot of the other? sounds like a waste though
<sagaci> depends how you do your backups
<gggs> sagaci: backups consist of two encrypted Truecrypt volumes + music, it's mainly for archives (eg priority 2 files like avi's, iso's)
<gggs> xfs vs jfs vs ext4?
<jargonfactory> gggs: fwiw, i think xfs is better for reliability though i just read up on zfs and i think i'd certainly not mind top notch reliability :)
<jargonfactory> (and i think zfs is *the* best you can get)
<gggs> looks interesting, built by Sun, but I'm reading it has licensing issues with the GPL, and not too well supported
<jargonfactory> yep exactly cddl it seems unfortunately isn't compatible with gpl 
<gggs> What I'm going to do is make 2x700GB partitions, one xfs, the other ext3, and copy one to the other every month as a sortof `self-backup'
<jargonfactory> cool. one thing is do pull them out occasionally too ;)
<jargonfactory> (and use them)
<gggs> when I approach 700GB eventually, I'll delete the 2nd partition and expand the first
<gggs> pull them out?
<jargonfactory> yeah. test the validity of the backus
<gggs> for sure, I've had issues with backup DVDs in the past
<gggs> hah, 13 seconds to create a 683GB XFS partition, almost 8 minutes to create an ext3 partition of the same
<head_victim> sagaci: was just thinking of poking you tonight about the reminder ;) Nice work
<ikt> heh
<ikt> has anyone seen this:
<ikt> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<ikt> that is awesome
<head_victim> ikt: yeah, pity the release team didn't even know it existed until they came across it by chance.
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-04
<sagaci> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html - awesome but must just mean the desktop side of ubuntu
<blahdeblah-web> test
<sagaci> it works!
<blahdeblah-web> thanks sagaci - my DSL keeps dropping out and my local client doesn't seem to have kept up
<blahdeblah-web> greetings blahdeblah!
<sagaci> head_victim: streaming isn't looking to be happening, unfortunately
<head_victim> sagaci: no worries, just throwing the idea out there
<sagaci> head_victim: how'd you find the 2nd-on-the-list translations?
<head_victim> Well the only reason we're not #1 is because of that empathy one we can't do
<sagaci> yeah, but that doesn't matter
<head_victim> Oh sorry, just reread your question. I saw it in the -translators channel
<sagaci> oh nah, I just meant what was your thoughts about it
<head_victim> If it helps some people get excited about it (or a little competetive) why not, is my thoughts.
<sagaci> I was just surprised
<sagaci> but it must just mean the main ubuntu packages, not cli programs or kubuntu things
<head_victim> Yeah, I guess it's aimed at "default" installatins
<head_victim> dpm would probably love feedback in -translators if you had anything in particular
<sagaci> it was a surprise to get some kind of overall stats
<head_victim> Yeah, much more visual than just a list of packages
<sagaci> yay
<head_victim> sagaci: done :)
<head_victim> brb
<sagaci> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-au and https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Are we still on for this Saturday?
<sagaci> blahdeblah: maybe https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-September/007442.html, but might be more up-to-date info
<sagaci> even http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1300/detail/
<blahdeblah> thx sagaci
<sagaci> head_victim: how does one go about easily changing the next meeting date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<sagaci> oh, also needs to be updated in re to loco status
<sagaci> nvm, found the meeting template :)
<head_victim> It's in the includes ;)
<head_victim> The template = the todo list?
<sagaci> ?
<head_victim> The wiki questions you just asked
<sagaci> yeah, crossed wires maybe
<sagaci> changed the date anyhow
<head_victim> Cheers mate, signed up to the new ml for translation as well
<jargonfactory> hi folks \o
<head_victim> Evening jargonfactory 
<jargonfactory> how's it going head_victim
<head_victim> Not too bad, having a crack at some translation strings
<jargonfactory> ahh 
<gorilla> evening folks.
<jargonfactory> hi gorilla
<gorilla> hi jargonfactory 
<ntrly_owl> hello
<ntrly_owl> im helping a friend update network manager from a ppa because the wifi network keeps dropping out. it is v0.8 and the ppa is 0.8.4. this is ubuntu 10.04
<ntrly_owl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   network-manager-gnome: Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88) but 0.84-1ubuntu0.2 is to be installed                          Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ntrly_owl> and libdbus-glib-1-2 wants to update libc6
<ntrly_owl> so im not sure how to update libc6 without updating the whole distro
<ntrly_owl> which i might do anyway
<ntrly_owl> im going to update it from an 11.10 cd
<ntrly_owl> hopefully updating from 10.04 to 11.10 works ok
<ntrly_owl> or do i need to update to each release? that would be annoying
<ntrly_owl> if so i might just update it to 10.10 and seem if that help
<ntrly_owl> s
<ntrly_owl> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ntrly_owl> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   devede dhcp3-client dhcp3-common linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic network-manager network-manager-gnome 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ntrly_owl> The following packages have been kept back: network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ntrly_owl> sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ntrly_owl> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information m The following packages have unmet dependencies:   network-manager-gnome: D
<ntrly_owl> libdbus-glib-1-2 wants newer libc6
<ntrly_owl> i used this ppa but if i update the distro ill probably remove it https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<ntrly_owl> so what should i do? 1)force upgrade libc6 and risk breaking everything 2) upgrade to 10.10 from cd (or network if i can) and break some stuff maybe 3) upgrade to 11.10 from cd (or net if i can) and maybe break stuff
<ntrly_owl> http://pastebin.com/1hQtQKfz
<ntrly_owl> so those are the options i see
<ntrly_owl> thanks
<ikt> ntrly_owl: did you try using wicd first?
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: and I'd be looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript as an easy way of trying to install stuff without internet on the specific computer.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-October/252250.html ?
<blahdeblah> kaushal: My suggestion: buy hardware that is better supported by Linux.  If upgrading to the latest kernel didn't fix it, the amount of pain you will go through in getting it working is many times greater than simply buying an add-in card with an Intel or Broadcom chipset.
<kaushal> blahdeblah: ok
<kaushal> blahdeblah: so the card is a Atheros chipset ?
<blahdeblah> Evidently, based on your lspci output
<kaushal> ok
<blahdeblah> I'm surprised that it doesn't work, given that it is fully recognised at the PCI level
<blahdeblah> You may have some other configuration issue
<blahdeblah> pastebin your dmesg output and we might be able to offer some better advice
<kaushal> I have modprobe atl1ke
<kaushal> blahdeblah: sure
<kaushal> blahdeblah: please give me a moment
<blahdeblah> I have to get to work, kaushal - post your pastebin and i'll look at it later. /me afk
<kaushal> sure
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-05
<ntrly_owl> ikt: yes, i ran into the python error on wicd 1.7.90
<ntrly_owl> 1.7.0
<ntrly_owl> head_victim: script sounds useful thanks
<ntrly_owl> should 10.04 be distro updated to 10.10 or 11.10?
<blahdeblah> ntrly_owl: You can chose whichever one you prefer.  LTS releases can be upgraded to the next LTS release, or to the next normal release.
<ntrly_owl> 11.10 isnt lts is it?
<blahdeblah> ntrly_owl: I'm not sure about 11.10
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: you should go 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 or you can just wait for 12.04 and then go 10.04 > 12.04 The only release jump officially supported is from LTS to LTS.
<head_victim> Gday blahdeblah 
<sagaci> hi
<ntrly_owl> ok
<ntrly_owl> ill just go 10.10 for now i guess
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: you can try it but it's not generally recommended.
<head_victim> If you break it you get to keep all the pieces.
<ntrly_owl> yeah any kind of distro update on ubuntu breaks too much stuff
<blahdeblah> head_victim: hi
<blahdeblah> head_victim: LTS to the next non-LTS has been officially supported as long as i can remember
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah that's what I was trying to say, jumping releases except lts to lts is not recommended
<blahdeblah> And i'm saying the opposite :-P
<blahdeblah> I've done it several times with no ill effects
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you've skipped releases without dramas?
<blahdeblah> no, not skipped - just LTS to the *next* non-LTS e.g. from 8.04 to 8.10 or 10.04 to 10.10
<head_victim> Ah yeah, I think I"m more tired than I thought.
<head_victim> Yeah non lts to non lts is no dramas but from 10.04 to 11.10 might be a stretch unless you do it in intermediate steps
<blahdeblah> Yeah - i definitely wouldn't try that without jumping through the other distros 
<blahdeblah> Although, i have upgraded from 8.04 to Debian 5 (lenny). ;-)
<head_victim> I'm awaiting 12.04 to update this machine. Unity has come a very long way in the last 6 months (using in VMs) and would probably start with 11.10 if it weren't for the upgrade path being convoluted from 10.04.
<head_victim> I wasn't happy with 11.04 but 11.10 is looking good
<gorilla> head_victim: what about Unity?
<head_victim> I'm starting to like how it's progressing. 11.04 was far too beta for me but 11.10 is starting to come together. 
<gorilla> Here's hoping as it could annoy half the community if it doesn't gel with the masses.
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm hoping the refinement continues. I've been trying to compare it to other new GUIs and I'm starting to think will do more than enough for my needs.
<head_victim> At least in 11.10 it's back to being able to chop and change the DE without breaking things.
<gorilla> Here's hoping that Windows 8 is as bad as people have been saying. The alternative OS would needs another Vista.
<head_victim> On a brighter note I was asked to set up a windows 7 pc the other day. I had to decline because I'm so far out of how to set them up securely I couldn't honestly even attempt that anymore.
<gorilla> head_victim: Ditto. Though I am considering a Windows laptop for work purposes. Need to figure out how to secure that.. wihout recurring fees for anti-virus and the like.
<head_victim> gorilla: if you figured it out please let me know, the wife still "has" to have windows on her PC.
<head_victim> I'm getting a crappy Dell for my work laptop that I'm going to use for personal use by installing Ubuntu to a USB stick and booting off that
<gorilla> I have installed AVG free on a windos machine at work.. appears to work okay. It doesn't receive email so I'm not sure how to see if it is working.
<head_victim> Going to see if I can stretch the integrated video to Urban Terror or something.
<head_victim> In the past I've used AVG, Spybot S & D and common sense
<gorilla> the terrorist wins!
<gorilla> common sense is okay untill someone else uses the laptop.
<head_victim> My parents call me whenever something looks suss to see if it's ok to install/open/upgrade
<gorilla> better than being called to undo the mistake. I must say that my folks seem to keep themselves out of trouble pretty well.
<head_victim> Yeah never once had anything really go wrong other than hardware failure so here's hoping it stays like that
<gorilla> you should be okay. :-)
<head_victim> My brother's are another story 
<ntrly_owl> hmm
<ntrly_owl> how do you add a 10.10 cd as a source to dist-upgrade from on 10.04?
<ntrly_owl> apparently it says 'insert cd to use as source' etc but its greyed out
<ntrly_owl> and cd is inserted
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<ntrly_owl> its the desktop cd i think |:
<ntrly_owl> ill ask
<ntrly_owl> what is this command line crap
<ntrly_owl> why doesnt ubuntu have a gui for upgrading >_>
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: does it you have the network :)
<ntrly_owl> true
<head_victim> Read the first part of the link I posted just before
<ntrly_owl> Use this method if the system being upgraded is not connected to the Internet. ?
<ntrly_owl> 3. A dialog will be displayed offering you the opportunity to upgrade using that CD. 
<ntrly_owl> this doesnt happen
<ntrly_owl> lame
<head_victim> Are they using the alternate?
<ntrly_owl> desktop i think
<ntrly_owl> cant you update from that
<head_victim> According to the wiki, needs to be alternate
<ntrly_owl> bummer
<head_victim> Speaking of which I linked you to the Natty upgrade not the Maverick
<head_victim> So just swap Maverick to Natty BUT the instructions are the same either way
<ntrly_owl> yeah i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades?highlight=%28\bCategoryUpgrade\b%29
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Cool, well it does specifically say alternate so I'd say it does need to be the alternate
<head_victim> Evening sagaci 
<ntrly_owl> alrighty
<sagaci> not sure how much internet I'll have coming up to this weekend, I have my phone but that's no replacement for a desktop/laptop with ethernet
<sagaci> I'll be fine for this weekend's meeting though
<head_victim> No worries, fingers crossed the party goes off well
<head_victim> Remember the pictures ;)
 * gorilla goes off to kick his printer.
<head_victim> I'm heading off to do some other work I think.
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: good luck with the upgrade, the wiki page you ahve knows more than I do anyway by the looks so just follow it and there shouldn't be an issue.
<gorilla> an upgrade of kernel didn't go well.
<head_victim> Ah, I have 2 HP printers and both are great and never had a hitch
<ntrly_owl> ok
<ntrly_owl> didnt work on desktop cd
<ntrly_owl> i have 2 hp printers too ^^
<ntrly_owl> how long would this upgrade take? should it be left overnight?
<head_victim> ntrly_owl: my experience - 10 - 15 mins but depends on the machine
<gorilla> head_victim: it's not the printer that's the problem. The issue was that somehow I had installed a Xen enabled kernel, hardware doesn't support it, kernel panics and reboots. On reboot, kernel panics, reboots.
<ntrly_owl> c2d box
<ntrly_owl> iirc
<head_victim> sagaci: nearly finished Kubuntu-Docs
<sagaci> goodo, looking to get to around ~80,000 by release date
<head_victim> These aren't in Ubuntu, they're in the Launchpad ones
<sagaci> so we just have to do what we did this cycle for the next one too
<sagaci> signing into the ubuntu wiki on a bad connection, this should be fun
<head_victim> sagaci: https://translations.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/+lang/en_AU
<sagaci> goodo, I glad I got chromium-browser done for this cycle
<head_victim> And fingers crossed the xchat comes through
<sagaci> yeah, hopefully
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-06
<sagaci> nanananana 4G :)
<ntrly_owl> leader! leader! leader!
<head_victim> sagaci: how'
<head_victim> how's the speed of the 4g
<gorilla> it's not really 4G... We have got LTE. AFAIK.
<sagaci> yeah, LTE
<sagaci> 4GHD or True4G will be the next thing
<sagaci> ACTUAL 4G :P
<sagaci> head_victim: 4.9MB/sec from aarnet
<sagaci> haven't got it on ubuntu yet
<gorilla> but 4G will be markets as 5G or maybe 4g-ng.. marketers make me cross sometimes.
<ntrly_owl> "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout" cant be good
<ntrly_owl> on lucid
<gorilla> sounds very user unfriendly.
<ntrly_owl> mhm
<head_victim> 4G is a standard, not a technology. So LTE is one of the 4G technologies
<gorilla> Oh. I have been misinformed :-/
<head_victim> I'm pretty sure that's how I read it.
<head_victim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4G
<gorilla> perhaps not: "pre-4G technology 3GPP Long Term Evolution (LTE) is often branded '4G'"
<head_victim> gorilla: I looked into it at one stage and became quite confused pretty quickly.
<gorilla> that's the telco industry for you. :-)
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-07
<sagaci> hi
<sagaci> hi
<jaddi27> hi sagaci 
<jaddi27> I didn't realise that oneiric was fully translated in en_AU (ubuntu, anyway)
<sagaci> yeah neither did I
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work on the facebook site.
<jaddi27> That is alright
<jaddi27> we need to decide what we are going to do with the group
<jaddi27> I think we should upgrade it to the new version, so it is not archived (archiving could result in all the members being lost)
<head_victim> jaddi27: the downside of the new version is? Sorry I've lost those links you showed earlier
<jaddi27> That is fine. I will get them out again
<jaddi27> head_victim, http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=18966
<jaddi27> that is on old -> new groups
<jaddi27> the other is comparing groups and pages: http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=13622
<jaddi27> I think we should upgrade the group to the new version, so we can still make events
<sagaci> party tomorrow
<jaddi27> sagaci, are you on facebook? if so, could you check if the time for your party is correct on the ubuntu australian team facebook page
<sagaci> should be 14:00-1530 AEDST
<jaddi27> I have tried to do that, but I am not sure how facebook treats daylight saving with times. I have put the times in the more info section, in case they don't work properly
<sagaci> i'd just put it as 2pm-3:30
<sagaci> regardless of timezone
<jaddi27> ok. i will change it
<jaddi27> actually, I won't change it, as it looks like it should convert the time I put in (which it should detect as brisbane time from my clock/profile)
<head_victim> jaddi27: a quick thing on the FB stuff
<head_victim> I am not sure if people would or wouldn't want  notices from all the other members.
<head_victim> I'm far from the target audience for facebook users so don't really have any idea
<head_victim> Really willing to go with whatever you think is best as you're the most active admin. If you want to bring it up Sunday by all means :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, Ok. I will add it to the agenda for Sunday, and come prepared with notes
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-08
<merf> can any one help with setting up wireless modem
<merf> Can Anyone help I am running ubuntu 11.4 on a laptop what I need to find out is how to setup the internet using Telstra sierra 312U wireless usb modem (the account is setup with Telstra on my XP machine) now I want to do a setup on the Ubuntu PC
<sagaci> looks like i should be there in time :-) 
<sagaci> hi
<bwright> Hey.
<xannen> Yay ubuntu au party next week!  LOL
<sagaci> just had ours
<ikt> finally going to be able to make the meeting tomorrow
<ikt> long time no meeting
<head_victim> ikt: good to hear, will be nice to hear how the Sydney event went.
<sagaci> had three guys turned up, one with two daughters- the ampersand was a nice little place to have it, had a small round table upstairs where we just chatted about ubuntu and linux in general.. no wifi or powerpoints but we didnt really need any. were there for about 2 hours and were fine with the idea of doing something like it at least once a cycle
<head_victim> sagaci: nice (didn't see you pop back in)
<head_victim> Dare I ask, photos?
<sagaci> yeah but skipper took one of the group 
<ikt> head_victim: I'm not in sydney :P
<sagaci> since he has a proper camera
<head_victim> ikt: I know, I was just saying what I was looking forward to ;)
<ikt> ohhh
<ikt> me 2
<ikt> I was just about to get the day off to maybe organise an adelaide one
<ikt> but then they said I have to stay for nbn training :(
<head_victim> Alright, I need to make use of the last 15 mins of daylight, bbl
<ikt> ttyl :)
<head_victim> ikt: just pick a place, advertise it and rock up, no planning required
<sagaci> there was a guy that had just been in australia for three weeks, just from budapest
<ikt> head_victim: 
<ikt> ah I can't really do that
<ikt> I work from 4pm-midnight
<ikt> hrmm could do it on sunday
<head_victim> Hmm I just got tomorrow night's reminder on my phone, is it going to be 7pm or 8pm?
<sagaci> 8est 9for nsw
<head_victim> That's what I thought but not what the ical is saying
<ikt> i stopped using the ical because the times were so far out
<ikt> saying that meetings were at 2pm
<head_victim> The ical has been great for the last few months, just since daylight savings has come in
<head_victim> Ah the issue is it was set to est not utc+10
<head_victim> Fixed
<sagaci> yep 
<sagaci> i commented out our old status on our wiki page, wasnt sure where to archive it to
<head_victim> Can just delete it really
<head_victim> Just FYI I've updated out team's default time zone to utc+10 instead of plain old utc
<ikt> bbl
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> check email soonish
<sagaci> lol wait
<sagaci> didn't attach it
<sagaci> there we go, but still read the first part
<head_victim> Heh yeah
<head_victim> Well I'd ask permission and then upload to flickr
<head_victim> Then you tag it as part of the group and it auto populates to loco.u.c
<sagaci> kk, whatever is the go
<head_victim> The loco.u.c stuff is linked to the flickr group so it just auto graps it
<head_victim> grabs*
<sagaci> kk
<head_victim> We have no control over loading or unloading pics other than the flickr. Not too bad a setup though really, means nothing is actually controlled via the loco.u.c site
<sagaci> yeah so hopefully we'll be able to do something similar each cycle
<head_victim> Sounds good 
<sagaci> head_victim: I got the photo taker's permission, just need that other one
<gorilla> hi all.
<ikt> heya gorilla :)
<ikt> 11:30... is kfc open at 11:30?
<gorilla> ikt: some are open 24 hours on saturday night.
<ikt> nice!
<ikt> don't think they do in adelaide though :(
<ikt> whatcha up to anyway gorilla ?
<gorilla> ikt: Just chilling with the laptop. I should probably be asleep as I need to be up by 6:00AM.
<ikt> ouch
<ikt> i'm off to mcdonalds if the kfc is closed :(
<gorilla> don't do that.. they have a clown for a mascot :-P
<ikt> kfc was closed
<ikt> got mcd's
<ikt> never getting it again
<ikt> feel sick
<xannen> heheh
<gorilla> yepp.. McD's get me the same way.
<xannen> is anyone getting diablo 3?
<gorilla> if they took the toy out of the Mchappy meals, no one would buy them.
<xannen> lol mctantrum?  :P
<gorilla> McSpat: Would you like a dummy with that?
<gorilla> McChunks: would you like a sick bag with that?
<ikt> xannen: yeah, would like to see how d3 is, hoping I get a beta invite
<xannen> me too.  :(
<xannen> i apply, but no invite yet. :(
<ikt> same :<
<xannen> Q1, 2012 means Q2.  LOL
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> blizz never cared about release dates
<ikt> they even said, nobody remembers missing release dates
<ikt> they only care about good games
<ikt> prime example: duke nukem forever
<ikt> bbl
<airtonix> the only way you'll 'acclimatise' yourself to mc donalds is if you keep on eating it everyday
<airtonix> stop eating it for any serious length of time and you start having 'cold turkey' syndrome
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-09
<ikt> how long till meeting?
<head_victim> I believe, 2 hours :)
<ikt> time for some quality kfc
<head_victim> Hah you and your kfc
<sagaci> wow, thanks for the indirect reminder :P
<head_victim> I'm actually doing my grocery shopping between now and then. THank goodness for online grocery stores.
<sagaci> see you all at 9/8pm
<ikt> mmmm
<birchb> hi
<head_victim> Evening birchb 
<birchb> Well that sucked. Took me ten minutes to figure out to get here :-(
<head_victim> Hmm that does suck, what page were you coming from (and we'll try to make it easier)
<birchb> First of all the instructions were loosey goosey. You assume we all know IRC. 
<birchb> Your server is actually chat.freenode.net:7000
<head_victim> Yep, but where were you coming from? The wiki page, the loco page, somewhere else?
<birchb> and then the dfault Ubuntu client doesn't have a way to specify the IRC channel. :-(
<birchb> Facebook message
<head_victim> Ok, good to know. jaddi27 maybe next time we can link to a web client that you just have to click to open?
<head_victim> birchb: sorry I was just trying to figure out where it wasn't working. It should be easy to join in, that's why we use IRC.
<birchb> Wahahahh
<birchb> UP on Natty, clieck the 'mem' menu "Chat Account...' menu item
<head_victim> You can also just use the link - webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-au
<head_victim> Sorry, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-au is the more direct link
<ikt> je
<ikt> he's not kidding though
<ikt> the default empathy irc chat is horrible
<ikt> I said that in 11.04 testing but nobody seemed to care =(
<ikt> might make a bug report against empathy
<head_victim> I've only ever used xchat sorry
<head_victim> Just putting stuff to fb and twitter/identica now to try and make it easier in case others are lookinga s well
<ikt> kk
<sagaci> brb
<birchb> That web link you sent me doesn't work cos it uses Flash. Nice try though.
<ikt> birchb: grab xchat
<ikt> head_victim: yeah I use irssi, but xchat + any other irc in the world is easier to use than the default empathy
<birchb> Anyhoo, does anyone here live ni Melbourne and know the Camberwell Sunday market??
<ikt> <- adelaide
 * head_victim is a Brisbanite
<head_victim> Hmmm is it gorilla that lives down there? I know there are a couple of Melbournians in here.
<birchb> OK, well I'll explain. The market is a 'flea' market in a carpark. People rent a spot from Rotary for $50. They sell their junk on tables. 
<birchb> Sooooo
<birchb> There's a large number of folk looking for bargains.  
<sagaci> hi all
<jaddi27> head_victim, Yes, I will try to remember to put links to the webchat irc client on the Facebook events from now on
<jaddi27> hi sagaci 
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries, just trying to lower the level of entry to make it as easy as possible.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is fine
<head_victim> birchb: sounds like a good spot to promote :)
<birchb> Perhaps it would be an opportunity to 'sell' Foss, specifically give away Ubuntu disks...
<sagaci> ready to go?
<jaddi27> yes, i am
<sagaci> #startmeeting Ubuntu-AU October IRC Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Oct  9 10:01:33 2011 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<head_victim> birchb: definitely worth a try. We currently don't have any pressed CDs to give away but I could post some business cards or something if that would help.
<sagaci> #topic Roll Call
<head_victim> o/
<jaddi27> hello
<ikt> o\
<sagaci> hello
<jaddi27> to all those who are new, say hello to make sure your attendance is registered
<head_victim> birchb: we should be getting some pressed CDs after the release of 11.10 though
<sagaci> hi xannen 
<birchb> Would it be OK to ask for a gold coin to cover the cost of the spot?
<xannen> hi sagaci and friends <3
<head_victim> birchb: as long as you're covering costs I don't see a problem but I'll definitely ask the powers that be for guidance on the issue.
<sagaci> anyone else around?
<birchb> I'll shut up now. Need Melbournites though.
<head_victim> Evening xannen 
<head_victim> birchb: tis ok, might be somethign worth bringing to the mailing list as well, there's a LOT more people on that than in here.
<xannen> anyone still playing diablo 2 lod 1.13?  :D
<sagaci> xannen: maybe for #ubuntu-au-chat since we have our monthly meeting at the moment
<sagaci> #chair sagaci head_victim jaddi27 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<xannen> ah sorry my bad, didn't know :P
<sagaci> #topic Release Party Updates
<sagaci> Just yesterday we had a small release party for Sydney at the Ampersand Bookstore/Cafe... there were six people who came along, ranging from primary-schoolers to veteran IT/linux/ubuntu users
<sagaci> We chatted about ubuntu and linux general... we did get a picture, but just waiting for permission off one of the attendees until we can post it to flickr/loco.ubuntu.com
<xannen> i'm curious as what's happening at bris party?
<head_victim> Looks like it was a good little group that went.
<sagaci> the other attendees found out via omgubuntu and facebook. none were on IRC or in this official team, to my surprise
<sagaci> but all were keen to have a similar event for each cycle
<head_victim> Just goes to show the value of social media I guess. Glad we're branching out.
<sagaci> good attendance, considering it was the first one in a few years for sydney
<jaddi27> I am glad I made that Facebook event the day before then
<sagaci> there was a bit of confusion about the time but I guess we can just blame daylight savings for that
<sagaci> I'll do a small report of the event for the wiki, and review for next meetings
<head_victim> Yeah I'm beginning to notice dramas with that myself :/ 
<xannen> LOL DL saving
<jaddi27> Yes, Facebook times are very difficult to get correct.
<sagaci> #action sagaci to write review/reflection of Sydney release event
<meetingology> ACTION: sagaci to write review/reflection of Sydney release event
<head_victim> The loco.u.c is having fits over it. Where possible I'd suggest making sure you log events/meetings to a UTC time, not a location time.
<xannen> catch a photon light, put it in a bottle, save it for a rainy day :D
<sagaci> Brisbane update?
<head_victim> sagaci: well it's going ahead next weekend
<jaddi27> UTC is not possible on Facebook, but i did add the time to the description to try to alleviate the issue somewhat
<head_victim> jaddi27: good to know, thanks.
<head_victim> The Brisbane release party is going to return to the Breakfast Creek Hotel as it seems this has been a popular venue in the past.
<birchb> Easy to understand if you just say "Sydney time" or whatever.
<xannen> That's what I was thinking too.
<sagaci> yeah, I guess we'd have to make a decision, but I strongly prefer local time
<head_victim> Local time is ok for real world events, but when we're running online ones UTC is far better in my opinion.
<sagaci> head_victim: agreed
<xannen> Here's an idea:  Put both?
<jaddi27> Yes, I can do that
<xannen> LOL
<sagaci> yeah, for local events
<birchb> UTC sux
<xannen> It's like we're doing admin 101 :D
<head_victim> xannen: can't for the loco.u.c pages other than in the description.
<jaddi27> For someone in Sydney or Melbourne, that has a Facebook account, can you tell me what times it has listed for this event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=142514102513127
<head_victim> It hasn't really been an issue until day light savings rolled around.
<xannen> head_victim, well, I guess do what we can, and the more info and clarity we can state, the better?
<sagaci> head_victim: should be able to, as long as the event venue is in the right timezone
<jaddi27> xannen, agreed
<sagaci> jaddi27: 08 October · 13:00 - 14:30
<jaddi27> ok. that means Facebook is not aware of daylight saving
<jaddi27> I will just put the time there, and again in the details with timezone information
<xannen> Is there a googleplus page?
<jaddi27> You can't do google plus pages yet, as far as i know
<sagaci> gorilla: ping for melbourne event...?
<jaddi27> You just +1 anything on the internet
<xannen> Ah, okay.  I don't trust facebook that all.
<head_victim> Last I heard googleplus were actively discouraging groups using their service, it was strictly individuals only.
<jaddi27> xannen, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au has all of our upcoming events
<jaddi27> and you can subscribe to an ical feed of it
<sagaci> ikt: ping... adelaide event?
<ikt> no adelaide event afaik, it's definitely on my list of things to organise for 12.04
<head_victim> ikt: a Sunday evening would suit if you wanted to do one next weekend or evening the weekend after.
<ikt> jaddi27: i think with google plus you have a circle, and then you post to that circle although that's more of a group thing :/
<ikt> head_victim: yeah definitely, I'll send a msg to the mailing list to see if we have some internet
<ikt> interest*
<ikt> although 1 week is fairly short notice
<sagaci> righteo then
<sagaci> #topic Roadmap for Ubuntu-AU/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jaddi27> ikt, Yes, I could set up a google+ circle for ubuntu-au, but I am not sure that it is worth it at the moment
<head_victim> I already have a circle in my account for UbuntuAU'ers
<ikt> share circle with me plx :P
<ikt> I have a massive ubuntu circle, has around 50 people in it I think
<sagaci> I have a few ideas for events/goals of the next cycle but I'll just swing it around for anyone else to have a say first
<xannen> free intel core i7 for everyone?  :D
<head_victim> sagaci: focus points being events, socialising and translations?
<ikt> wtb more australian bug triagers
<jaddi27> I am guessing this is one of your goals, but I would like to see the translations at or close to 100% complete
<sagaci> head_victim: yup
<head_victim> ikt: as soon as you're willing to hold a session on how to do it I'm sure you'll get more :) Bug triaging is well beyond me at this stage though.
<jaddi27> We should also decide on the local version customisations we want to include, as has been raised at previous meetings
<sagaci> base packs have been updated but then again, no point until we're 95-100% complete
<xannen> ikt, are you a bug coder/fixer?
<head_victim> jaddi27: has there been much more movement on the locolisation images from Canonical yet?
<ikt> xannen: nah, I deal with the easy stuff :P
<jaddi27> I am not really sure - I think sagaci knew more about it than I did
<jaddi27> If I can find the link, I will check it out
<birchb> what localisations pry tell?
<head_victim> birchb: there was a push to start looking at LoCos being able to spin their own customised editions for download.
<birchb> Why?
<head_victim> Customising language, default wallpapers and settings, etc.
<jaddi27> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization
<sagaci> it was pretty primitive this cycle but the tools are there to make all the possible defaults, like wallpapers, bookmarks, etc
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects#Translation
<birchb> Timezone fixes would #1 for me.
<sagaci> events - a few jams, release parties, classroom events
<birchb> Especially now that the NIH tz db is out of action.
<ikt> free t-shirts >:D
<head_victim> ikt: free? You paying? ;)
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm really hoping I can work on some Ubuntu Hours now I have a weekday job
<jaddi27> ikt, I'd be up for one if you are getting them
<ikt> LOL
<sagaci> probably better to get the official ubuntu polos then customise
<ikt> group buy for discount imo :D
<head_victim> I looked into it, and to be honest, I'd probably see more bang for buck in a screenprinted shirt like the lca volunteer ones
<sagaci> could be possible, there was a planet-ubuntu post suggesting LoCo discount rates
<sagaci> but it'd be hard to gauge who's contributed enough, etc
<ikt> mailing list stuff I think
<xannen> will it be 100% cotton base polo or T shirt?
<sagaci> yep
<ikt> could be useful to get who's interested
<sagaci> ready to move on?
<head_victim> I prefer polos if we're using it when presenting at events
<head_victim> sagaci: mailing list looks like a good idea to gauge interest. Although I'd suggest having mockups to take to the ml if someone has time
<sagaci> #action t-shirt order/design/feasibility to mailing list 
<meetingology> ACTION: t-shirt order/design/feasibility to mailing list
<xannen> is there an AU section in ubuntuforums?
<sagaci> #topic Facebook group upgrade -- jaddi27
<head_victim> xannen: yep :)
<head_victim> It's in the topic
<jaddi27> xannen, au.ubuntuforums.com
<xannen> then why don't we use that instead of creating a mailing list?
<ikt> mailling list hits more peopel
<head_victim> We already have a mailing list, no creating either.
<jaddi27> Facebook group update:
<xannen> ikt, argh!...  i've been shot.  :P
<ikt> lol
<jaddi27> Our current Facebook group is in the old groups format, which will all be archived soon
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=18966
<jaddi27> That Facebook page outlines the changes
<jaddi27> I propose that we upgrade our group to the new groups format, which will allow us to keep our group, basically as it is at the moment
<head_victim> Does anyone else here use FB extensively?
<xannen> is it feasible to give google+ circle a go?  just following on social media, and i'm not a fan of facebook.
<jaddi27> There will be a few differences, but I think they should not disadvantage us
<head_victim> xannen: there's no official way of making circles, everone makes their own circles
<head_victim> My circles will never be the same as yours, etc.
<jaddi27> xannen, that is the problem with google+ circles at the moment
<xannen> ah... damn...
<head_victim> We do have twitter and identica accounts as well though
<xannen> thanks for the info, head_victim, jaddi27
<jaddi27> The other thing we can do, which I have sort of raised before, is create a Facebook page
<jaddi27> However, pages cannot create events, which would be a disadvantage to us at the moment
<ikt> head_victim: you can make a circle and share it afaik
<head_victim> jaddi27: would it be better though to just link to loco.u.c so there is only one source for events?
<head_victim> I'm not sure how the FB crowd would take to that though
<jaddi27> Facebook Pages do have the benefit of posting all updates to people's news feed, which groups do not do
<jaddi27> head_victim, That would be one way of doing it
<jaddi27> I think though that to maximise the messages getting out to people, you would have both
<sagaci> head_victim: I'd prefer having loco.ubuntu.com for all rsvp/info
<head_victim> I'm a big fan of reducing duplication.
<jaddi27> The way I see it:
<birchb> YEah but FB is run by an evil basket. Please can you use twitter? 
<head_victim> birchb: we have twitter and identica accounts as well :)
<jaddi27> current group is for discussion by those who are not sure on how to use the mailing list, and for creating events
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs is a list of what accounts we have and who admins them
<xannen> lol birchb, the evil basket is held by the evil christmas critters (bunny)  (south park reference)  :P
<jaddi27> page would act like the twitter account, and whoever is updating the twitter accounts can post the same thing to the Facebook page
<head_victim> jaddi27: is there a way to auto feed tweets/dents to the page?
<jaddi27> There may be - I know that tweet deck could post to Facebook pages, so I presume others can also
<jaddi27> I have not looked into all of the different clients though
<jaddi27> (there are a lot of them available)
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries, just trying to see if there' s a streamlining benefit to this as well ;)(
<jaddi27> Yes, I think there would be
<head_victim> Would it still be open to general discussion like the current one is or would it be locked down to only admins posting?
<xannen> lol our discussion on media/publicity is like the recent tax forum, it's a mess.  :P  not here, not there.  :P
<jaddi27> You can set it up in both formats
<jaddi27> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<ikt> xannen: i think that's just the situation at the moment, facebook/g+/twitter/iden are all not compatible with each other
<jaddi27> That is an example of a Facebook page
<ikt> closed source ftl :P
<head_victim> I like the idea of members posting to it to encourage discussion but not sure how it would go spamming all members
<jaddi27> twitter and iden are compatible with eachother
<jaddi27> head_victim, posting to a Facebook page will not spam people who like the page
<jaddi27> only the posts from the admins of the page will go to the news feed of the people who have liked it
<head_victim> Ah that sounds good then
<xannen> ikt, it's outrageous that social media is about connecting, and the social media are not talking to each other!  LOL
<sagaci> anything else?
<jaddi27> Am I fine to upgrade the current group?
<head_victim> I'm happy to go along with whatever jaddi27 recommends as he's by far the most active admin of the FB page
<jaddi27> and do the page
<sagaci> let's try this
<head_victim> And knows a whole heap more than I do about the FB stuff :)
<head_victim> Others ok with the idea as proposed?
<sagaci> #vote Should jaddi27 update the Facebook group?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Should jaddi27 update the Facebook group?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ikt> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ikt
<sagaci> +1
<head_victim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from head_victim
<meetingology> +1 received from sagaci
<jaddi27> can I vote, or not?
<xannen> +0.5
<meetingology> +0.5 received from xannen
<head_victim> Sure :)
<xannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from xannen
<jaddi27> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jaddi27
<birchb> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from birchb
<sagaci> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Should jaddi27 update the Facebook group?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<sagaci> gg
<jaddi27> i have always wanted to do a vote
<xannen> "ring the bell for division"  :D
<sagaci> can't just let everything go to an action
<jaddi27> Ok. I will go about setting all that up
<birchb> Crouch. Touch. Pause. Engage.
<sagaci> #action jaddi27 to update the facebook group per vote
<meetingology> ACTION: jaddi27 to update the facebook group per vote
<sagaci> #topic Ubuntu-AU status updates -- head_victim and sagaci 
<xannen> +1
<head_victim> Well good news, I'm sure you're all aware, we're now offical again :)
<sagaci> just wanted to put this in a meeting, just a statement from head_victim about the ubuntu-au LoCo status
<sagaci> that's fine
 * ikt dances again
<jaddi27> great news
<head_victim> Thanks everyone for their hard work over the last year or two, it's really paid off.
<head_victim> I do think we need to keep the effort up though and make sure we document what we do so that when the next approval rolls around we don't suffer the same fate.
<sagaci> and also, I've been changed to the owner for the ubuntu en_AU translation group.. not a huge deal but we now have a mailing list and more control of the group as a whole
<xannen> yes, yes.  you're welcome  :P  LOL
<head_victim> I think the documentation is just as important as the actualy events. Without the documentation they never happened to anyone who wasn't there.
<sagaci> head_victim: that's right
<head_victim> xannen: turning up counts as helping mate :)
<sagaci> and lastly,
<sagaci> #topic Monthly meeting time - daylight savings change? 
<xannen> head_victim, i'll try  :P
<jaddi27> For me the time is fine, but I am in Brisbane, so don't really count, I guess
<head_victim> We can do the half hour, because before 6 is getting early for WA people
<head_victim> Set it up as 1930 UTC+10 ?
<sagaci> probably something to defer to the mailing list but for NSW, VIC and TAS 9pm may be a bit late
<head_victim> Split the different that way?
<sagaci> I know people like benonsoftware, it would be a bit late, but just saying
<xannen> well until we can verify that neutrino does NOT travel faster than light, no point making a time dilation field for aus.  :P
<sagaci> I'd defer to the mailing list to account for people that couldn't come to this meeting
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds fair
<ikt> I'm only inclined to agree because WA's timezone is always a pain
<ikt> was dealing with it the other day with regards to people calling in after we'd closed for the night, 99% of the time they're from WA
<ikt> also last time we dealt with timezones we did a poll
<ikt> would it be better to do it again?
<sagaci> #action meeting time change - defer to the mailing list to account for people that couldn't come to this meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: meeting time change - defer to the mailing list to account for people that couldn't come to this meeting
<head_victim> Who wants to take ownership of that poll? It shouldn't go for more than a week to allow time for people to plan to attend it whenever it's decided for.
<sagaci> yeah, I thought you meant a poll in this meeting
<head_victim> Evening Jarthur121 
<Jarthur121> Evening everyone!
<sagaci> hi Jarthur121 
<Jarthur121> Hi Sagaci
<Jarthur121> What time does ze meeting start?
<sagaci> erm, an hour ago :P
<sagaci> were you at the Sydney release yesterday?
<ikt> head_victim: I'm just trying to find it now
<xannen> sagaci, Yeah, I was finally set free (from windows).  :P
<Jarthur121> Ahh, that's typical :P.
<Jarthur121> I wasn't at the Sydney release.
<sagaci> Jarthur121: are you subscribed to the ubuntu-au mailing list?
<xannen> sagaci, just curious, why was the party arranged pre-release date? o.O
<sagaci> xannen: since that's when I was in sydney :)
<Jarthur121> No I am not, how do I go about it?
<head_victim> Evening chrisuys 
<xannen> sagaci, so self centred.  :P  heheh.
<head_victim> Well should we close the meeting and have a meet and greet to help some of the newcomers connect to the team?
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Oct  9 11:00:11 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2011/ubuntu-au.2011-10-09-10.01.moin.txt
<sagaci> epic, 11:00:11
<head_victim> Right on time :)
<ikt> perfect timing
<xannen> should have been: 11:09:11 .. wouldn't that be a disaster?  :P
<ikt> i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings needs to be updated
<birchb> Thankyou head_victim
<head_victim> ikt: yeah just need to point it to the loco page
<head_victim> keep it as an archive of the old meetings
<head_victim> birchb: glad to help, not sure what I did though :)
<xannen> head_victim, so next week release party, do we just turn up, grab a drink and chat?  anything else to look forward to?
<head_victim> xannen: nothing overly planned, just more a meet and greet and socialise.
<head_victim> I would like to bring up some ideas I've been working on
<jaddi27> head_victim, here or at the release party?
<head_victim> jaddi27: release party, things like ubuntu hours and install fests, etc. So local stuff
<xannen> head_victim, can you tell me some of those ideas?
<head_victim> xannen: basically I would like to start running Ubuntu Hours in Brisbane
<head_victim> And I want to discuss the installation festival idea I put to the mailing list with little result
<xannen> head_victim, what do you mean by that?
<jaddi27> head_victim, I didn't get back to you on the installfest. November is hard for me due to Uni exams, but I haven't properly cross-referenced the dates you suggested with the exam times yet
<head_victim> xannen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<head_victim> jaddi27: you be at the release party?
<jaddi27> no, I won't be
<head_victim> Ah ok, well yeah, is there a day of the week that suits you if I started running ubuntu Hours, like the first Tuesday or the month or something?
<head_victim> I was going to put a poll up but wanted to talk to people about it
<jaddi27> what would be involved with ubuntu hours?
<jaddi27> times for me vary from semester to semester, so I can't really say until I have the timetable for next semester
<head_victim> Just going to a pub/cafe and socialising. Being approachable by strangers.
<jaddi27> this semester is very full, so wouldn't fit in at the moment
<sagaci> being that 2011 Ubuntu Guy
<jaddi27> ok
<xannen> I'm up to Ubuntu Hour.  I have no friends. :(
<sagaci> xannen: go to a release party
<xannen> sagaci, yeah.  I'll try to.  :D
<head_victim> Evening Lord_ 
<Lord_> Hey
<head_victim> Evening newkid and caryb as well :)
<caryb> hi sorry am late
<newkid> evening.  
<head_victim> caryb: no worries mate, it's been run and won but we're just jabbering about
<head_victim> I was putting the idea of a Brisbane ubuntu Hour out there
<head_victim> You're coming next week aren't you?
<caryb> just got home from wa,gga wagga
<sagaci> hi newkid 
<caryb> sure am and bringing 2 newbies
<head_victim> Good to hear :)
<xannen> is it free chat again?
<caryb> sorry for spelling am on android device
<head_victim> xannen: yep
<xannen> head_victim, cool.
<xannen> anyone still play diablo 2 lod?
<head_victim> caryb: no worries, I chaired a membership board meeting from my motorola defy the other week ;)
<caryb> this is a xoom
<head_victim> Oh well lah te dah :)
<sagaci> much better than my old symbian
<head_victim> How are they, any good for anything or just inbetween being useful for anything.
<xannen> so, no diablo 2 gamers?
<caryb> feel like I'm being a prostitute using it but is better tham micro$oft
<head_victim> xannen: I play Urban Terror occasioanlly
<xannen> i haven't heard of that...  i'll look it up
<head_victim> It's a FPS that has a native linux versino
<xannen> eww... FPS isn't my thing... although I have played wow, which is partially FPS...
<caryb> so its italian? :)
<head_victim> Hah no, just someone who can't type
<xannen> is empathy still default chat program in 11.10?
<xannen> it was sad that skype gave up to microsoft.  :(
<sagaci> yup
<sagaci> I learned that xchat is on the DVD of ubuntu
<Lord_> is urban terror in the default repo's?
<head_victim> Lord_: nah it's a download you unzip and then make the right file executable and it works
<xannen> is diablo 3 also in default repo?  XD
<Lord_> ah okay fair enough. I'll have to get it when I get home from uni :P
<sagaci> it's not a free as in gpl program
<sagaci> iirc
<head_victim> Nah it's free as in you don't pay for it.
<caryb> am waiting till 13th so i can rebuild my sick oneiric machine
<head_victim> caryb: you tested it too hard?
<xannen> has anyone use empathy 3.2?  i didn't like empathy 2.34 (in ubuntu 11.04).
<caryb> too many work arounds like nvidia etc
<head_victim> caryb: ah I've only been VM'ing it so far. I'm too lazy for real testing
<ikt> testing it in vm and on a 2nd ssd
<caryb> also crappy ppa's
<ikt> it's a massive improvment over 11.04
<head_victim> I'm starting to remember why I don't use PPAs as a general rule. Too slow to download updates
<ikt> but there are still so many tiny issues, that mark pointed out back in like 10.10's uds
<head_victim> ikt: I agree, I was hoping it would be and relieved to see it's something I can recommend.
<head_victim> 12.04 is going to be great.
<caryb> i always have a dedicated lenovo lappy for testing
<head_victim> caryb: nice for some :P
<caryb> this i would say is my least impressive kubuntu release to date
<ikt> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<head_victim> Ah I forgot you're one of those K people :)
<head_victim> ikt: yeah that was a surprise, even to the release team. They stumbled across it by accident and wondered where it came from :/
<sagaci> there's still an apt-get string that says Updating software catalog... annoys the crap out of me everytime I reinstall, grepped the latest base pack and it looks to be fixed but hasn't been integrated
<caryb> long time for fixes
<sagaci> kubuntu looks pretty polished but I'm not a kde user
<ikt> very good to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAzicy_01o&t=30m30s it's marks view on quality
<ikt> It always comes to mind whenever there's a small issue that bugs me
<Lord_> Is anyone else using python-iview?
<sagaci> that keynote was good but there's still those bugs in the icecream
<ikt> ueaj tjat
<ikt> yeah that's my issue
<ikt> specially screen flickers during boot
<ikt> i still get text on the screen during boot and shutdown with 11.10
<sagaci> I haven't got that issue now
<sagaci> I want my login screen to fade into the unity desktop
<xannen> When 11.10 is release, will my previous version get automatically notified and updated?
<caryb> any how is zzz time night folks
<sagaci> when I login - I usually have autologin
<xannen> Night caryb <3
<sagaci> xannen: not automatically
<head_victim> Night caryb 
<head_victim> xannen: you will be notified there is an update available but you will have to select it
<ikt> ^
<ikt> it's at the top of update manager
<head_victim> Anyone using unity on dual screens?
<xannen> head_victim, sagaci, but it will be a seamless over the net update, right?  Do I need to do anything special, besides giving my computer the "go ahead" ?
<xannen> head_victim, I am. :D
<sagaci> xannen: back up
<ikt> xannen: http://ikt.id.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/update.png
<xannen> I'll probably back up my home folder.  Nothing much on.
<ikt> also upgrading sometimes doesn't go well
<Lord_> decent net connection is also handy, my net cut out halfway through upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, ended up having to do a clean install as it wouldn't reboot
<head_victim> Lord_: that sucks, usb dongle or adsl?
<Lord_> adsl. I think its the router, but I can't afford a new one :P
<xannen> Thanks ikt :D
<head_victim> I don't mind their move to make Thunderbird the default, but why oh why do they not have the calendar installed as well :/
<ikt> but if you're on an isp with an ubuntu mirror, I'd say download it, format and set your home folder to be on a seperate partition, then format/install every new release
<ikt> I thought they did?
 * head_victim keeps a whole Ubuntu Mirror handy
<ikt> gonne check it out
<head_victim> Oh wait, it just has gedit as the default for some weird reason
<head_victim> Does thunderbird integrate well enough with gmail? I want an offline backup of data and thought that might be an idea
<ikt> head_victim: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/14/thunderbird-in-ubuntu-11-10/ <- Work is going on to integrate the Lightning extension for calendar integration into Thunderbird. This will bring the feature-set more on par with Evolution. Last time I tried Lightning it was quite young in it’s development, so I am keen to see how this works.
<xannen> i use gmail with thunderbird, much better than hotmail/live account
<nnn> ？？？
<head_victim> I generally use it online all the time but don't like the idea of not having a backup somewhere
<nnn> ?????
<nnn> ?????????????????????????????????
<nnn> ???????????????????????????////////
<head_victim> Gday nnn 
<nnn> teah
<nnn> yeah
<xannen> i use lightning/thunderbird.  the main limitation so far (for me anyway) is google task.
<head_victim> I've never liked google task anyway
<head_victim> I use an android app for basic listing
<head_victim> Anyone have any comments on the deja dup backup system they have installed?
<Lord_> i tried it out a while back, before I realised that my needs were too basic. Seemed to be pretty good in a does what it says it will kinda way
<sagaci> seems ok, haven't used it to restore a backup yet
<sagaci> very set and forget kinda tool
<head_victim> That's what I hate, backups are only as good as how they restore :/
<sagaci> plus it saves in a special duplicity format rather than tar.gz
<sagaci> or similar
<sagaci> i'd rather ubuntu one, but for smaller stuff
<sagaci> text files and files <10MB
<head_victim> I use Ubuntu One for some stuff, mainly documents I want to edit from multiple locations
<head_victim> Nice now it has a windows client
<Lord_> External hdd with esata meets copy and paste. But then I have very little data :P. 
<Lord_> the windows client requires installation I'm guessing?
<head_victim> Not sure, not used it yet.
<head_victim> Could be web based
<Lord_> Web based would be great. Would be handy for uploading my uni files so I don't have to take my laptop every day. I shall do some investigating
<Lord_> Looks like you can install it or use a web-based program. 
<head_victim> Alrighty, domestic duties call. I'll be back some other time no doubt :)
<head_victim> Cheerio
<Lord_> cya
<gorilla> sagaci: I don't know. I barely have the time to think at the moment.
<sagaci> head_victim: planetubuntu-au down again?
<sagaci> head_victim: also should put brisbane release event on ubuntu.org.au?
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah that and the officialness should go there
<head_victim> It's hard to get excited about it though, I keep prodding them to update it and it never even gets a response
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> wear your official LoCo hat
<head_victim> That's what I did when I first put the RT in :P
<head_victim> I understand they're busy and all.
<head_victim> It might be easier to push the loco.u.c people to come up with some sort of CMS for there
<sagaci> at least the meetings are a bit brighter
<head_victim> Which would suit us down to the ground.
<head_victim> Just redirect ubuntu.org.au to the loco.u.c team page
<head_victim> All we're really missing from the ubuntu.org.au site is blog type content.
<head_victim> And the planet
<sagaci> yeahp
<head_victim> Anything else I'm missing?
<sagaci> not really
<sagaci> I'd prefer to have loco.u.c as the first point/most structured place anyway
<head_victim> Hmm I might have a think and talk to some people and see what we can come up with.
<head_victim> But, the downside of this mon - fri job is I really should be in bed now.
<sagaci> it'll be interesting to diff to see how many strings overall have changed fom en_US to en_AU
<sagaci> righteo, cya later
<head_victim> You guys are doing great on the translations :D Can't wait until it's down to 0 
<head_victim> Night mate
<ikt> damnit
<ikt> got tea all over my monitor
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-04
<UnderControl> Hiya sagaci, just wondering does the name Michael Findly from GNOME en_AU ring any bells with you?
<jea> UnderControl: Are you having issues with translations?
<UnderControl> jea, no. Michael just asked me if I know Joel.
<jea> UnderControl: right
<sagaci> not until now, new name to me
<sagaci> username?
<sagaci> that community team marathon is broadcasting
<jea> what is that?
<UnderControl> sagaci k3lt01 is his username I believe.
<UnderControl> Sagaci it looks pretty good.
<sagaci> jea: 24hr google hangout
<jea> wow. lucky google has a lot of bandwith
<jea> hi head_victim 
<UnderControl> Sagaci, Michael said last time he knew you two were in the same town.
<head_victim> Evening, weirdest thing ever on my pc. I went to use it and everytime I clicked a program it disappeared. I was left without the dash as well. Rebooting meant it couldn't find the system hdd either.
<head_victim> So here I was thinking the HDD failed.
<jea> that sounds quite odd
<head_victim> Tried memtest to make sure and that checked out fine, so went to boot off a thumb drive and that failed hard as well. Kernel panics throwing it back to command line
<head_victim> So I start unplugging things to putt the innards out of the box and try one last time and it works. For whatever reason, the external hdd has caused some sort of conflict and won't allow the MB to recognise the existence of the internal hhd when it's connected.
<UnderControl> Wow, that's really odd.
<head_victim> I always go for memory problems whenever it seems odd, in this occasion, that wasn't the fault.
<jea> is it using esata, or usb?
<head_victim> So I'm not sure if I plug in the hdd to see if it works or not (it's a USB 1tb)
<head_victim> The data is replaceable (it's my local Ubuntu repository)
<jea> i wonder if resetting the bios would help
<sagaci> UnderControl: yeah, not sure
<UnderControl> Okies.
<head_victim> Ok, plugging in the hdd, wish me luck.
<head_victim> Well, must be ok, it's reading and writing data ok for now
<jea> i have had issues with the bios and external hdds, but not for a while
<head_victim> jea: I'll keep that in mind, I have never really played with anything on the MB since I bought it so perhaps there's something awry.
<head_victim> Disappointing that aarnet is only giving me 1.5MB these days :/
<jea> it could be. i am going to reinstall windows on a 2 month old computer. i think the hdd may be dying (hdd was only old part)
<head_victim> I had kinda psyched myself up for a ssd replacement
<jea> aarnet has been alright for me, but i haven't downloaded too much recently
<jea> yeah, i am going to buy a ssd now
<head_victim> When the 128's got down to 100 that's when I was interested
<head_victim> 128 is just right for a /
<jea> have a look at samsung or ocz
<head_victim> Fortunately, I'd only recently backed up to U1 all the important things.
<head_victim> I'd been meaning to do it for a LONG time but never got there.
<jea> there is a new samsung coming out in the next couple of weeks that has good reviews
<jea> could be a bit more expensive, but it is the fastest available
<head_victim> The PCIe ones are meant to be insane
<jea> if they are pcie 3 they would be very fast
<head_victim> I keep trying to get to gnome-contacts to translate but it keeps timing out :/ Perhaps tomorrow
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> quantal's looking good
<head_victim> Still a bunch to translate in there but the main ones are complete (except gnome--contacts)
<sagaci> ah, I meant in general, not translation-specific
<head_victim> Ah, I've actually not had a play with it yet
<head_victim> Much different from .04?
<sagaci> not particularly, obviously just more refined
<head_victim> Debating if I should stick to LTS's like last time or just keep rolling
<sagaci> I haven't seen anything incredible but I'd rather be on the latest release anyhow
<sagaci> mouse trackpad on my hp works properly by default now
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-06
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Re: LTSes - i've definitely been happy with that approach. My ThinkPad has not changed distros since i got it, and having it stable is a priority for me.
<blahdeblah> As it got towards the end of the LTS cycle, i was glad it was time to upgrade, though.  Mostly because of more recent LibreOffice versions.
<md_5> Ubuntu is actually really stable
<md_5> I'm currently on betas and havent had game breaking issues
<head_victim> My main reason last time was that Unity really wasn't ready in my opinion until 12.04
<md_5> agreed
<head_victim> That and I kept not finding time to do each upgrade (I always allow time to fix minor breakages, even if I don't end up needing it). 
<head_victim> blahdeblah: how's your study going? 
<head_victim> md_5: yeah I played with 12.04 in virtualbox from the day 11.10 was released, was pretty damn good stability wise
<md_5> virtualbox isnt a fair representation
<md_5> (in my experience)
<md_5> Once I made the switch to Ubuntu 24/7 back in uh april or so I have been really happy
<head_victim> Ah k, did enough for me to realise it was okay though :) I played with the dual screens until that was right, etc.
<blahdeblah> md_5: By "stable", i don't mean not crashing. I mean not changing unnecessarily.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Yeah - pretty good.  Had a break the last couple of weeks.
<blahdeblah> Need to get back into it this week.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'm just glad to get my brain working again. I'm learning all new levels of procrastination though :/
<sagaci> daylight McSavings
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-07
<md_5> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-dvd-available-for-pre-order
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-01
<blahdeblah> Anyone know if Ubuntu provides a standard repository for getting later kernel versions on 12.04 LTS?
<jared> blahdeblah: was it an original 12.04 or a 12.04.2 or later? Apparently it makes a difference - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<blahdeblah> jared: Turns out you can just install linux-image-current-generic and get the kernel from the current non-LTS version.  Pretty sweet.
<jared> blahdeblah: even easier then
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-29
<jea> 14.04 does seem to be pretty good now
#ubuntu-au 2014-09-30
<purencool> Hi ubuntu lovers I have been using gvim for my development and should have done it years ago. Learning the key patterns have helped me  what is your favourite ide
<jea> vim is pretty good
<jea> I mostly use sublime text at the moment
<blahdeblah> purencool: What language are you developing in?  Choice of IDE is largely dictated by that.
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-01
<purencool>  I have been using sublime as well and liked it a lot. The languages I  develop in are php scss javascript  . I have been using buffers today they are cool
<purencool> How about yourself's what do you develop in?
<blahdeblah> A year ago I would have said bash & perl; now it's probably more PHP, CSS, JS, & python.
<blahdeblah> Mostly I just use vim with syntax colouring on, but will probably look into a more PHP/CSS/JS-oriented one soon.
<blahdeblah> I've heard good things about NetBeans for PHP, but haven't had a chance to try it yet.
<blahdeblah> If you develop in Java or any of the other languages which use the JVM, Eclipse is far & away the most widely used, and it worked well for me when I used it.
<purencool> what is python like
<purencool> I have never tried it 
<blahdeblah> purencool: One of the big differences is whitespace in indents is significant - takes a bit of getting used to. I still prefer the C/Java/PHP way, but I'm over hating on python now
<purencool> blahdeblah: So trouble shooting at times would be really hard?
<jea> I have never found troubleshooting python to be difficult
<jea> Yes, you have to use indentation to specify blocks in the code, instead of using braces like C-based languages, but this just enforces more readable code
<purencool> Hi jea  this is a  newbie question but how does the  python become more readable
<jea> Basically because it enforces indentation
<jea> I tutor courses at uni involving C programming. We have a fairly strict style guide due to students just ignoring indentation, etc when writing code
<jea> it ends up being completely unreadable
<jea> however, because the indentation forms the blocks in Python, you don't get such an issue
<jea> that is just one example of it. there are probably more
<purencool> So because you  have to adhere to the the tabs for the code to work it creates a block
<purencool> The block then makes the code more readable. But is {} languages you are not forced to adhere to the tabbing to get to work
<purencool> jea: Is that way you mean?
<purencool> This is not about ubuntu but very interesting 
<purencool> I am going off line thanks for everyone's help today
<jea> purencool: yeah, that is what I was meaning
<blahdeblah> jea: I never worked out what the big deal there was; just make them run it through GNU indent before submitting. ;-)
<purencool> Good Morning  Ubuntu people.
<jea> blahdeblah: yeah, we tell them about that. Our style guide is a bit stricter than that, so they have to tweak it a bit more. 
<jea> The main reason for enforcing it earlier is so that when we as tutors go to help them, we should be able to understand the code flow somewhat when it is formatted. If you have to help someone who has braces everywhere, etc, then it is a nightmare
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-02
<purencool> Is there away to save the package list that is installed on my system. So when I do a reinstall I can go to that list and deploy with out trying to remembering what was installed before?
<jea> I would start with this http://superuser.com/questions/48374/find-all-user-installed-packages
<purencool> ta
<purencool> dpkg --get-selections | sed 's/\t.*//' > packages-list.txt
<jea> nice and simple
<purencool> I only want the packages  like Apache Gimp etc.  Will this add  packages that are out of date because I mentioned them in the txt file?
<jea> um, if you just get the package names without versions, then it will install the latest version
<purencool> Cool that is  what I want. I am sick of trying to remember what I use in my  development chain. I am going to make bash script after a clean install  that does the bulk of the work. Opt is my next issue thanks
<tonph> hi any one home ?
<jea> there are some people here
<tonph> hi... just need a help.. on setting up bluetooth in delln4010, ubuntu 14 64 bit..
<tonph> in case you guys have some idea..!!
<jea> I can't say I have dealt with bluetooth setup for a while
<jea> Have you tried the people in #ubuntu at all?
<jea> because they might know more
<tonph> yeah I tried, but looks like nope..
<jea> hmm
<tonph> or may be no ppl are not yet in the room at this time... :)
<jea> could be
<jea> what is the issue in general?
<tonph> its like , I have dell n4010 laptop, with ubuntu 14 64 bit. and I want to set up my bluetooth in my box..
<tonph> my homework says, it needs windows driver to make it work.. now I dont have any windows with me and its been long time i used windows too.. 
<tonph> opening my bluetooth app, says no adapter found
<tonph> lsusb result has this entry : Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<jea> right
<jea> looking online, people seem to be saying a broadcom 365 chipset
<tonph> yeah smthing like that,, i tried installing many bunches of software including reinstalling bluez-utils , but no luck
<tonph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477463/, ths is my lshw
<jea> does lsusb contain anything about Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth?
<tonph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477473/, i think 365 is not there..
<jea> what version kernel and bluez do you have installed?
<tonph> kernel is : Linux ayuk-Inspiron-N4010 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tonph> let me try to find the bluez version, cmd not working...
<tonph> looks like this 4.101-0ubuntu13
<tonph> m not sure, but tried this dpkg --status bluez | grep '^Version:'
<jea> ok
<tonph> yeah its true, bluetoothd -v = gets me that version too
<tonph> m checking this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom, may help me..
<jea> what does `rfkill list` show?
<tonph> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<tonph> Soft blocked: no
<tonph> Hard blocked: no
<tonph> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN \n Soft blocked: no \n Hard blocked: no ; this only
<jea> right
<jea> so nothing about bluetooth at all
<tonph> yes .. :(
<jea> https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/34791/no-bluetooth-adapters-found-broadcom-bcm2046b1-or-dell-wireless-365-bluetooth/
<jea> that is fedora, but they seemed to have it appear
<tonph> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 => 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<tonph> ok, let me check
<jea> someone else mentioned that they had the bluetooth not work until they booted into windows and then enabled it
<jea> do you have a hardware button to enable/disable bluetooth?
<jea> or bios stuff?
<tonph> yes- that is the thing haunting my mind, if i  dnt have windows then no chance of waking up my bluetooth, was thinking that
<tonph> then I started searching the work around until i landed here :)
<jea> yeah
<jea> i am wondering if it is something to do with being disabled
<jea> someone else managed to get it to work by making a winxp virtual machine, connecting the bluetooth device as a usb device to the VM, then installing drivers in the VM
<jea> but that is a long way to go to get something working
<tonph> yes - its a long way ..
<tonph> just a trace of command bluetood - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477541/
<jea> not too sure what to suggest sorry
<jea> it sort of sounds like you might have to see if it still works in windows
<tonph> not a prob , still thanks for the time.. 
<jea> a VM will probably be enough for that
<tonph> i dnt have windows as of now, I have debian wheezy on kvm on top of my ubuntu
<tonph> let me do some more home work and check if my hardware is pretty old to be supported or where is the bug.. thnx
<jea> i suspect if it doesn't work in ubuntu, then it won't work in debian
<jea> possibly something like fedora would give a different result, but I am not too sure
<tonph> ok.. let me do some more experiments....
<tonph> thanks jea - got to run; catch u later.. tc
<jea> no worries
<jea> hope you get it sorted
<tonph> thnx - tc
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-30
<owlzee> hi
<owlzee> I just moved to brisbane and I'm looking to meet fellow linux friends
<owlzee> I was pretty active at SLUG and I noticed Brisbane does not have a clear parrallel allthough it does have HUMBUG
<jea> owlzee: HUMBUG would be the appropriate group
#ubuntu-au 2016-10-07
<bugmagnet> hello
<bugmagnet> I got banned from #ubuntu. I didn't know about pastebin and the relevant bot kicked me. Now I know about pastebin but am still banned. How do I  get unbanned?
<bruce-axtens> having just reawakened my launchpad account
#ubuntu-au 2016-10-08
<Addie_> Hello
#ubuntu-au 2017-10-04
<spotted01> Hey all
<spotted01> Does anyone here run a file server or media server with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-au 2017-10-07
<spotted01> Hi, Is ZFS in ubuntu. I cannot find it with apt-get
#ubuntu-au 2018-10-01
<ryoch> http://DoPartTimeJob.com/?user=901530
